# Rifle River Trout



## Gyro (Aug 19, 2009)

I am sure this thread has been started many times, but I am looking at trying my hand at fishing the rifle river for trout for the first time ever. I don't need any honey holes or anything like that. Just a general idea on where to go, what sorts of lures to use, and if I am better off wading or using a canoe/drift boat. I have a spinning reel so I was thinking panthers or some weighted flies.


----------



## Robert Holmes (Oct 13, 2008)

I grew up fishing that river. I won't tell you where to go but martins and mepps both work well. Live minnows and crayfish also work well in the summer. Although it is a very good trout river it also has some wallhanger smallmouth and pike lurking in the depths. good luck


----------



## Gyro (Aug 19, 2009)

Thanks for the tips!


----------



## spartylou1 (Mar 13, 2013)

Stayed at the Rifle River Rec campground this past weekend and took my kayak down the river. I would stop and fish a hole and then move on to the next. Caught a little brown and lost 3. My first time fishing trout and had a blast. I used a spinning reel with panthers. Take a few as I lost a couple to overhanging limbs.


----------



## Robert Holmes (Oct 13, 2008)

There might be a few skams and mabey an odd king in the river in August. Prior to the crash I knew of a hole that would get loaded with kings in August.


----------



## just ducky (Aug 23, 2002)

Used to fish the headwaters up around Lupton and through the Rec Area a lot in the late 80's through late 90's. Best fishing was early in the season when the water was higher and muddier. It also warms up quite a bit this time of year and the fish get sluggish. Yes, small spinners worked best for us, as well as flies in the late evening and after dark. And some of the lakes in the Rec Area have some nice trout. Take a look at the DNR stocking records for more info on that. PM me if you want specifics...I know I can't post them here :sad:


----------



## Gyro (Aug 19, 2009)

Thanks for the tips. I am hoping to get up there soon and test some things out.


----------



## feedinggrounds (Jul 21, 2009)

Late evening and a couple hours after dark with a bit of meat on the hook like a medium crawler or a salted minnow about 3 or so inches long, use a worm blower to put a little bubble in them. Most times I use no weight at all. Find the holes during the day then go back in the evening. Try to stay dry some spots on the Rifle go from 6 inches to 3 foot in one step. R H can vouch for that as I think we have fished the same stretch a lot. There I kept it clean, giving a deadly tactic only.


----------

